# best food variety for ps



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

If i wanted to have the healthiest, happiest, best colored, fastest growing ps in the world, how would I feed them? I was thinking....

Sunday: Shrimp and Pellets
Monday: Beefheart and Pellets
Tuesday: Krill and Flakes
Wednesday:Earthworms and Flakes
Thursday: Pellets and Flakes:
Friday: Shrimp and Beefheart
Saturday: Krill and Earthworms

And once a month I would give them a few feeders or crayfish!


----------



## Red Bellied Bad Ass (May 25, 2003)

I'm no expert, but I would say they need a majority of fish in their diet since that is what the wild ones eat most of. In my opinon at least every other feeding should include your choice of smelt, feeders, or catfish nuggets.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

variety is key, you dont really have to have a planned scheldule... feeding the same thing 2 times or more in a row wont kill em, but thats a great way to start though, 
just throw them curveballs, kinda like how we humans eat :







:


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

FeederFish33 said:


> If i wanted to have the healthiest, happiest, best colored, fastest growing ps in the world, how would I feed them? I was thinking....
> 
> Sunday: Shrimp and Pellets
> Monday: Beefheart and Pellets
> ...


 Geez! My diet isn't even that balanced.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I like your schedule...varied food do great!


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

damMMMMMM
all i do is feeed mines Feeders


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> FeederFish33 said:
> 
> 
> > If i wanted to have the healthiest, happiest, best colored, fastest growing ps in the world, how would I feed them? I was thinking....
> ...


 i agree!







If you actually did that i would have to say you will get some nice looking fish.


----------



## KillerFishHead (Apr 28, 2003)

I agree they should eat fish more then anything.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

Beefheart, Flakes, Mysis Shrimp, and Cichlid Sticks are what mine eat


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

best food for scavanging fishes are of course other fishes...


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

mine eat mealworms, earthworms, flakes, plankton, beefheart, shrimp, chicken, liver, beef, and feeders.























and when Thanksgiving rolls around im gonna get some of that gross ass sh*t that no one eats (atleast in my family) like the gizzard and neck...all that gross stuff


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i dont have a set schedule but i change it up everyday


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

according to some research people, piranhas diet include mostly of seeds, fruits and fins. not meat, they eat meat when theres no other food around.


----------

